# HR 45 new gun laws



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I urge all of you to spread the word! Contact your Representatives and Senators and express your opposition to HR 45. If you don't know what HR 45 is, just google it and you will see that it is all about firearm regulation. Making you pass a test, carry a pictured firearms license, fill out an application, (will heavy fees), to own, buy, or sell a firearm. Provide proof of mental stability via a psychiatric evaluation, etc., etc.
I know grammar and fragmented sentences abound, but I'm ******.

Get off your duffs! We have to do something or we will LOSE big.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Join the NRA, they do a great job doing their job, protecting us. $25/year and if your military someone has paid for one for you. I'm National Guard, it was free for me but I paid $50 for 2 years just so someone else would be able to. It's also a great place to get information.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Life member, thank you.


----------

